# Iceburg training executive level protection



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuRUVotsH6c


----------



## Denise King (May 31, 2009)

Very nice!  WOW pretty harsh "punishment" for berry pickin!I wil lthink twice about raiding Mrs. Calabough's apple tree next time! LOLOL


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Denise King said:


> Very nice!  WOW pretty harsh "punishment" for berry pickin!I wil lthink twice about raiding Mrs. Calabough's apple tree next time! LOLOL


Times are tough and getting tougher! Iceburg training solutions is the only answer! We are not sympathizers and are "rock solid Iceburg dogs" are no different! We take trespassing seriously. These "Wall street protesters" aren't as passive as you think!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

that is a pretty nice bitesuit for a panhandler...


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Timothy Stacy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuRUVotsH6c


LOL the spelling in the video is icing on the cake. Well done!:-D


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Times are tough and getting tougher! Iceburg training solutions is the only answer! We are not sympathizers and are "rock solid Iceburg dogs" are no different! We take trespassing seriously. These "Wall street protesters" aren't as passive as you think!


Just like with the xtra-normal cartoon videos from last year, you have inspired me to try to out do you here Tim...........stand by!:twisted:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That's exactly what I was thinking Mike when I saw this. Very funny. Seeing what you put up should be interesting. 

Tim - loved it. =D>


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Just like with the xtra-normal cartoon videos from last year, you have inspired me to try to out do you here Tim...........stand by!:twisted:


You are hired!!! This could get good!


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

Let the games begin =D>


----------



## Eric Read (Aug 14, 2006)

Get this dog off me


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Eric Read said:


> Get this dog off me


It's part two of the series http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4heCyBwrRqM . Soon I will be sitting down with the actors in this video to talk with them.


----------



## Erin Webber (Nov 8, 2009)

Thats awesome!


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I suspect you will be getting a call from leerburg offering a movie deal for this new advanced system. You will be a wealthy man soon. Nice Job


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

todd pavlus said:


> I suspect you will be getting a call from leerburg offering a movie deal for this new advanced system. You will be a wealthy man soon. Nice Job


Thank you Mr. Pavlus! We are working hard at constantly tweaking our system due to the ever changing world. Right now I'm dealing with some farmers who need my assistance. Very similar situation to what you will read here!
http://leerburg.com/minkfarmers.htm


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Dude you forgot to put up how much the system cost! It should be a crazy amount of money  Don't forget there is DVD, Blue Ray and 3-D! 

When do your seminars start? hahahahaha


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

LOL, I´m imagining Vitor on a butt bite :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



btw check your spelling before putting vid online ;-p, I've an excuse for my faults in english ;-) Cool music too!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Your upcomming "K9 pro-sport - Secret training systems exposed" 10 part Bluray series looks to be the shit.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> LOL, I´m imagining Vitor on a butt bite :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> btw check your spelling before putting vid online ;-p, I've an excuse for my faults in english ;-) Cool music too!



The spelling errors are done on purpose! There are some dog videos here in the states that have spelling errors like this!
LOL, I think Vitor on a butt bite would be short. Hard to hang on the fence with him


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

@Shane, we have started seminars across the country. Cost is 250 for both participants and spectators! Any participant will get 7 minutes and 22 seconds of one on one time with Iceburg experts!

@Chris, This system is a offspring of "K9 No Sport"! Yes the series is quickly making it's way to the top!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

I also assume you will be setting up a breeding kennel where you will have some stink average GSD studs that you wont allow anyone to breed to?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> The spelling errors are done on purpose! There are some dog videos here in the states that have spelling errors like this!
> LOL, I think Vitor on a butt bite would be short. Hard to hang on the fence with him


Ahh, ok, didn't know that! (obvisiously..)
Hey but it will so much fun (for me to watch that is, don't think the guy in the suit will think that way..)


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> I also assume you will be setting up a breeding kennel where you will have some stink average GSD studs that you wont allow anyone to breed to?


Yes, restrictions on breeding with and bitches purchased from us. Considering I have had over 350 litters already LOL! That's 10 litters a year for 35 years :-({|= :^o


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Ahh, ok, didn't know that! (obvisiously..)
> Hey but it will so much fun (for me to watch that is, don't think the guy in the suit will think that way..)


I tell Our other decoy Igor to stand still and let Vitor feel his leg in the suit, that's funny!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

haha just caught this thread, funny vid. 

what someone said, re a begger guy happens to be sitting their in a $1000 + bite suit.

on a serious note, why would you train a dog for that jumping up barking crap at a stationary decoy, if ya ever send a dog (i hope u never have to) why would want that???


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> on a serious note, why would you train a dog for that jumping up barking crap at a stationary decoy, if ya ever send a dog (i hope u never have to) why would want that???


It's a bark and hold! It was something I liked personally and that is what she did more naturally so I left it. I liked the in your face barking. It could have been stopped but me like it.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

does look cool but seems conceptually stupid


cheers


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> does look cool but seems conceptually stupid
> 
> 
> cheers


Yes the bark and hold is stupid! We at iceberg only use to show restrain!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

ah manipulating public perception thing, devious but clever. like it

can i get a job at iceberg


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> ah manipulating public perception thing, devious but clever. like it
> 
> can i get a job at iceberg


Yes, you can help us protect beaver!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

do we gotta hunt them down first??


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> do we gotta hunt them down first??


No, the beavers are on seen. The easiest beaver protecting you've ever done!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> No, the beavers are on seen. The easiest beaver protecting you've ever done!


I like beaver...can help.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

i have natural beaver protection instincts, pronounced beaver drive.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> I like beaver...can help.


I meant on scene! Yes Joby, there's enough beaver for everybody! We will be breaking for tacos! Hope you like tacos!


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I meant on scene! Yes Joby, there's enough beaver for everybody! We will be breaking for tacos! Hope you like tacos!


 
But wait!!! If we sign up now, we get tacos AND beaver, along with over 7 minutes of one on one training??? Could my day get any better? I think not!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Brian McQuain said:


> But wait!!! If we sign up now, we get tacos AND beaver, along with over 7 minutes of one on one training??? Could my day get any better? I think not!


Brian, fact is, YOU WILL NOT find a better offer.


----------

